
Google employees ‘refuse to be complicit’ in border agency cloud contract - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/14/20805432/google-employees-petition-protest-customs-border-cloud-computing-contract
======
andymoe
Maybe there’s some “don’t be evil” left at google after all. Good to see.

~~~
_bxg1
I think management has gone full-soulless-corporation, but individual
engineers still carry ideals and in today's job market they carry enough
bargaining power to affect actual change. We should all take note.

------
sarcasmatwork
Great opportunity for Google to let go of these types of people. They made
their signatures public which was not very smart in the first place. You dont
like what the company does, find a new job.

> We refuse to be complicit. It is unconscionable that Google, or any other
> tech company, would support agencies engaged in caging and torturing
> vulnerable people.

Are these people really that ignorant and clueless? This is not what is
happening. Just because AOC or MSM says something does not mean it is fact.
Obama had far worse conditions that Trump does today. Where were these
hypocrites?

How many of those that signed are American's?

